# pila casera



## lauris00737 (Ene 20, 2006)

Hola a todos,
tengo que construir una pila casera y no se cómo se hace, alguien me podria ayudar? e oido algo de la pila de daniell, podria acerla? como?
muchas gracias


----------



## Xtereo (Ene 20, 2006)

*Explicación*

La pila de Daniell  se construye con una lámina de cobre y otra de zinc introducidas en una disolución acuosa de sulfato de cobre. Ambas láminas, llamadas electrodos, se unen mediante un conductor electrónico (por ejemplo un hilo de cobre). En esta situación, los átomos de zinc se oxidan, pierden electrones y pasan a la disolución como iones positivos. Simultáneamente, los iones positivos de cobre que están en la disolución se reducen, ganan electrones y se depositan como átomos de cobre metálico sobre el electrodo de cobre.

Entre las reacciones que se presentan en el cátodo (electrodo con carga positiva), se encuentra la reacción de reducción ya que el cobre gana electrones. Lo que indica que la barra de cobre gana peso.

En cuanto al la reacción del ánodo (electrodo con carga negativa), se tiene una reacción de oxidación, puesto que el zinc pierde electrones, lo cuál significa que la barra de zinc pierde peso.

Por lo tanto en una pila se está produciendo:
- Una reacción química de oxidación y otra de reducción
- Una corriente eléctrica de 1ª especie o electrónica a través del hilo que une los dos electrodos
- Una corriente eléctrica de 2ª especie o iónica a través de la disolución en la que están sumergidos los electrodos.
Si alguno de estos fenómenos deja de producirse, la pila deja de funcionar. Por ejemplo:
- Si se acaba el Zn o el Cu2+, no puede producirse la oxidación o la reducción. Esto es lo que ocurre cuando se "gasta" una pila.
- Si se abre el circuito electrónico, no puede producirse la corriente electrónica. Es lo que ocurre cuando apagamos el aparato eléctrico que "funciona a pilas"


*Practica*

Para hacer la practica Se necesita un frasco de cristal de boca ancha, un trozo de tubería de cobre que esté limpia, una tira de zinc o un sacapuntas metálico, dos cables eléctricos, un vaso de vinagre, un LED (diodo emisor de luz) o cualquier otro aparato que funcione con pilas. 
A continuación se prepara el experimento:

• Se llena el frasco de cristal con vinagre.
• Con un extremo de uno de los cables, se conecta el sacapuntas o tira de zinc y con un extremo del otro cable, se conecta la tubería de cobre. Se introducen ambos elementos en el frasco con vinagre.
• Los extremos libres de los dos cables se conectan bien a cada Terminal del LED o bien a los dos polos de la porta pilas del aparato. Conectar la polaridad, en el caso del reloj, de forma correcta. El polo positivo con la tubería de cobre y el negativo al sacapuntas o tira de zinc.
• ¿Qué ocurre con el LED? 

*Explicación:* Las pilas tienen dos electrodos que suelen ser dos metales (en nuestro caso la tira de zinc o el magnesio del sacapuntas y el cobre de la tubería) y un electrolito, que es la sustancia que permite conducir la corriente eléctrica (en nuestro caso es el vinagre). La pila que estamos fabricando tiene una intensidad de corriente muy baja por lo que sólo podemos hacer funcionar algo que requiera una potencia muy pequeña, como es el caso del LED.

Espero esta información te sea util,
Saludos.


----------

